# Dell Inspiron B130: Inverter or backlight failure?



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I just started to enjoy my old Dell Insprion B130 computer again after some flakiness. I upgraded to Windows 7 Home Premium which made it run really fast and this old computer seemed resurrected! I can't run Aero with it because of the Intel 915GM interegrated video controller.

Sadly though, it now boots up normally, gets to the desktop and then the screen goes black after a few seconds. If I shine a flashlight on the screen, I can make out faint images and even use it but that's very hard. It's not not usable. It really looks black. I'm lucky if I can safely shut down. It works fine on an external display so I know it's the video controller.

I took a shot and ordered a screen inverter on ebay for $19.99 +3.99 s/h. Dell wanted $215 for the 'LCD' kit! It's my understanding that it really could also could the backlight (CCL) bulb which would be hard to replace. If the inverter replacement doesn't work, I guess I will get a replacement screen on ebay or amazon which seems to be a lot cheaper than Dell.

In your experience, have you ever had a replacement which did the trick? On the contrary did it turn out to the backlight?

In your experience which is more likely to fail? I've read on some sites that the inverter more commonly goes and I've also read that the backlight is the more usual culprit.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Another part of the story which I wanted to share:

Before I ordered the inverter on ebay, I went into a Sales chat with Dell, described the problem and requested it. I purchased a power inverter. As it turned out what came was some car accessory, intended to charge the computer in the car! I was so mad. I couldn't believe they sent this to me after I described what was going and asking if it was right. The sales rep said I could go over to tech support, (for a fee). I joked, how it was ok, I'll take a chance. 

However I did expect the product that they sent and he should have known at least that it was absolutely wrong. Even if I used the term "power inverter", he should have known what I wanted. As I found out the next day, they don't sell them independently of the 'LCD Kit'.

They're supposed to credit the money back and they sent me a return shipping label in the email. It's just a pain that I need to go to the UPS store to send it back. 

I was really looking forward to trying the inverter the other day and was very disappointed when I realized what they sent.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I changed the inverter and it exhibited the same symptoms so I ordered a new screen on amazon. I guess it was the backlight.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a fairly new laptop that lost the backlight. . . the pencil-lead thin flourescent tube that runs along the bottom of the screen. . . $9 for the replacement -- and almost had it in and broke it.

The laptop now works fine closed up on a video screen!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I had a fairly new laptop that lost the backlight. . . the pencil-lead thin flourescent tube that runs along the bottom of the screen. . . $9 for the replacement -- and almost had it in and broke it.
> 
> The laptop now works fine closed up on a video screen!


This sounds different from I'm experiencing. I guess this light of yours was not the CCL responsible for lighting up the LCD? What do you mean that it "runs fine closed up on a video screen"?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

mikeny said:


> This sounds different from I'm experiencing. I guess this light of yours was not the CCL responsible for lighting up the LCD? What do you mean that it "runs fine closed up on a video screen"?


I imagine the reference is to closing the laptop and using an external monitor, keyboard, and mouse.
This could be accomplished with/without the use of a Dock.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

CJTE said:


> I imagine the reference is to closing the laptop and using an external monitor, keyboard, and mouse.
> This could be accomplished with/without the use of a Dock.


Oh. Mine works with the external monitor. I can't wait for the replacement screen to arrive.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Well the new screen is doing the trick. Very bright and the light is not shutting down!


----------

